# Plumbing Canister from enclosed cabinet



## Brando (Oct 6, 2010)

Working on a 90 gallon set-up, using a sunsun 525GPH canister under an enclosed hardwood cabinet, the unit also will be using a nice hardwood canopy.

The canister came with some lengths of green 5/8 tubing that isnt very flexible. 9 or long enough)
Looking for suggestions on a way to plumb the canister, has anyone used PEX, maybe just have to cut and glue PVC. Just wanted to hear, and or see pictures of your set-up and how you did it.

Key is that i want the plumbing to be as unobtrusive as possible which i can "design" its about the product that is used tp run the plumbing.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

You can use bulkheads to go thru the wood without leak issues. and you can also take a piece of that hose to the store and get new vinyl tubing. I dont suggest hard piping a canister filter especially under the cabinet.


----------



## Brando (Oct 6, 2010)

ok, where do i get the bulkheads? LFS? any vinyl yubing? Home depot/lowes?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah pretty much, I got mine at the home depot and menards. You just have to be specific on I.D and O.D measurements of yours holes to order the correctly fitting bulkhead(but if you can build and design hard piping you know this).

I use the clear vinyl tubing, not really ridgid and not sloppy soft, but something pliable to have smooth radius curves for optimal flow. My vinyl tubing is 5/8" and its clear and made by WATTS. You will need the adapters for vinyl to pvc and back to vinyl at the bulkheads. I would run a pair of 90's out of the bulkheads and up the back of the tank though, as the vinyl will kink if you are less then 10" off the wall at that size.


----------



## Brando (Oct 6, 2010)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Yeah pretty much, I got mine at the home depot and menards. You just have to be specific on I.D and O.D measurements of yours holes to order the correctly fitting bulkhead(but if you can build and design hard piping you know this).
> 
> I use the clear vinyl tubing, not really ridgid and not sloppy soft, but something pliable to have smooth radius curves for optimal flow. My vinyl tubing is 5/8" and its clear and made by WATTS. You will need the adapters for vinyl to pvc and back to vinyl at the bulkheads. I would run a pair of 90's out of the bulkheads and up the back of the tank though, as the vinyl will kink if you are less then 10" off the wall at that size.


ok very good, i was planning on 90's as the back of the tank will on be a few inches from the wall.
did you get the bulkheads at HD as well?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I got a few of them there, I did pick some up from marinedepot.com as well.


----------

